# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  tretment

## kench

Dear Mr spencer
i am 50 yers old post menopausal.my frontal hair is very short.it doesnot grow .somewhere i read that frontal hairgrowth is due to oestrogen.is it true.

----------


## angelina22

We can't say it whether it is caused by oestrogen also, i would recommend you to consult the doctor that would be better for you.

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

As your of 50 years old, this type of problem is common in these age, your frontal is already short and it is not growing, I have seen that many female pattern hair loss is caused by low oestrogen. These problem is find in both male and female but in different ratio.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

If you are facing frontal hair loss at the age of 50 then it is somewhat we can is normal, but if you are very much concerned about this then you need to consult with an experienced Doctor anyhow to get rid of this problem.

----------

